# How do disable indexing?



## drawman61 (Aug 11, 2011)

It takes forever to search title or author as I have over 1500 books. I want to disable indexing 
if anyone knows how plz.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You can't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have over 800 books on my Kindle 1 and searching is slow.  So I don't do it.  The other option is to take some of the books off--copy them to your PC or let Amazon's archive handle it if you bought them from Amazon.  Many members keep relatively few books on their Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## drawman61 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, thank you, Betsy. Happy Quilting.


----------

